# Pyment is a type of mead...



## Rube-a-Billy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well George!!!


Can you tell us what type of kit was it that you and your customer found to bee soo good.Will probably give it a go andI am leaning toward something in the red family. I'm personally more of a red person but if you had a great white, i'll give it a go first.


please do share.
what would everyone else do,r or w? 


please share your experience or kit recommendations for this type of Pment.


thx
rube


this may also be interesting. 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=14876


----------



## Dean (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Rube, you are listing a mist wine in the link, and this is not a pyment at all. Matter of fact, I don't think there are mead kits, but George may have some recipies.

If you are looking for a good red kit, George claims great success with the Masters Edition Barolo from Mosti.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2008)

George did list a pyment recipe from a customer using a mist kit and honey to boost the abv up.


----------



## Dean (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I stand corrected then.


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, sorry about that i guess i should have added a link too the news letter. It seemed like a long time to get any replies. 




here is the link 
http://www.finevinewines.com/November_2008.htm


*PYMENT *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Pyment is a type of mead where you mix honey and grape juice and can produce a very nice full-bodied wine. One of my customers recently brought me one of hers to taste. I was very impressed and so were the other in-store customers that tasted her Pyment, as well. As a result, I had to ask her how she made it.*


*The instructions are very easy.*


<LI>*Pick any of the Island Mist, Summer Breeze or OchardBreezin' wine kits. *
<LI>*Start the wine kit at usual by adding the bentonite and concentrate. *
<LI>*Then when you would addenough water to bring the kit to 6 gallons, add 6 pounds of honey, first, then top off with water. *
<LI>*Add your yeast and let it go to work. *
<LI>*Follow the rest of the kit instructions and you will have made a Pyment.* </LI>


*By adding the honey in the beginning, you will be raising the alcohol by 6%, so instead of 6-7% alcohol, your Pyment will have 12-13% alcohol. As a general rule, 1 pound of sugar will raise the alcohol level by 1% in a 6-gallon batch.*
*If you don't have a good source for honey, hear is a link you might try. Their prices are very good and the orders are shipped quickly.*

*Miller's Honey*

*I would plan to wait 3-6 months before drinking. This will allow the wine to soften.*

*If you try this, please let me know how yours turns out! *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 3, 2008)

You probably haven't got very many replies because there aren't that many folks here that have made that yet. If you want a quicker answer from George, just e-mail him directly. Sometimes he is just too busy to spend weekends on the forum. That's why he has some of us here as moderators. I hope you get your answer soon.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 3, 2008)

My customer used the Island Mist Green Apple Riesling (HAR004), but any of the Island Mist, Summer Breeze or Orchard Breezin's should work just as well.


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks george, i'll update you as i make my decision to move.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 3, 2008)

Almost every 1 of this kits taste yummy and the addition of honey can only make things better!


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok i started a blackberry merlot payment last night. I thought i had enough honey but turns out i only had half of what i needed. that other bottle is hiding around here somewhere, or maybe the sock monster got ahold of it. i'm sure i will find it when it is crystalized and as hard as a rock. 


anyway,i decided to go ahead and get it going and add the remainder of the honey today. well after standing inline at the polls all i want to do is sit on my butt. Doi have to dilute the remainder with some wine that i syphone off or will the yeast still attack the yummy honey if i just pour it in. slowly over the next couple of days.


just feeling LAZY


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2008)

I would heat up some water on stove top and throw the jar of honey in there to make it very pourable and stir it in good when adding towine.


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks wade


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 5, 2008)

I've made a lot of mead over the years and quite a few of those have been pyments. A well made pyment is, to me, one of the better styles of mead. However, I question whether simply adding 6 pounds of honey to a wine kit of any kind really constitutes calling it a pyment. I'm sure the results are, as reported, very tasty but I've never made a mead of any kindwith less than double that amount of honey and, many times, triple that amount of honey.


When does one stop calling the finished product a mead and simply say it's a honey-fortified wine? 1/2 pound per gallon? Four ounces per gallon? For most of us it doesn't matter what we call it, as long as the finished product is tasty. If one were to want to enter it in a competition, that might be a different matter.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe its a stretch but I dont recall any limitations on where a Mead is called a Mead due to a minimal amount of honey and the use of a kit wine is still grape juice so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 6, 2008)

It's not the kit I have a problem with - it's the amount of honey used in conjunction withthe kit. Kits are great and I make them all the time. I also use quite a bit of Alexander's concentrates in my pyments so I'd be the last person to dismiss kits or concentrates in mead making. I'm sure that the mist style kit with the adition of honey made a very drinkable wine but can we call it mead? According tocompetition guidelines honey must make up a minimum of 50% of the total fermentables to qualify as a mead. In this particular case, it would be close.


While we use names, titles, and descriptive terms to enable us to communicate and better understand each other, at the end of the day, all that matters isthe quality of the finished product and the preferences of the people drinking the wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2008)

Rule G said:


> While we use names, titles, and descriptive terms to enable us to communicate and better understand each other, at the end of the day, all that matters isthe quality of the finished product and the preferences of the people drinking the wine.



Right On!!!!





I put things on the label to identify the wine from others, mostly for my benefit.


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Nov 23, 2008)

This Payment is Yummy. I stabilized and added about half the f-packa little over a week ago. at first i thought maybe it need a little more of the f but after a week the sweetness is about right on. It is my first Orchard Breezin kit and as expected it is lacking in body but it's very tasty. I have a couple of corney kegs available so i think i am going to keg it in a couple of weeks.I think maybe thecarbonation should add a lilttle more to it?.?.? 


I seem to remember reading somewhere out there on the www that using bananas in the primary can add body to wines. I'm not sure if it would add much flavor but with the additional f-pack left i'm sure it could help to overcome any flavor that may be added from the nana. What you all think??


this will definately be one that i will be doing for future AZ summers. I might have to just give it a little more kick by adding just a touch more honey




i also just got a new dig camera. when i do my next project i will be keeping my old one in my man (wine) cave. (it's really just a storage room in my garage but it's all mine



) i know how everyone likes pics. i do to.


rube*Edited by: Rube-a-Billy *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2008)

Bananas usually dont add flavor in the amounts we use just to add nutrient or body as they are lacking in much flavor.


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Nov 23, 2008)

wade said:


> Bananas usually dont add flavor in the amounts we use just to add nutrient or body as they are lacking in much flavor.




thanks wade!
your quick on the draw. it's greatly appreciated. 


how many nana's might someone use to beef one of these up?


I did some looking around and seems like about 1 per gallon seems to be about standard. Does this seem right?


what does everyone think.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats about right but make sure its very ripe.


----------

